# I found this interesting from 'Aunty'



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14882832

Many of the things it talks about chimed with me. Especially about the bit to do with the lagging of weight loss after relaxing the diet a bit!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting Andy, thanks for posting it


----------

